# Two Tropheus questions



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,
I am about to get a new 48 by 24 by 24 tank for species only tropheus. At this stage I have 2 queries---

1. My tanks are prone to extensive attacks of brown algae (diatoms?). I have found that one small BN catfish cleans them up beautifully in a couple of days. So can one small BN co-exist with 15 tropheus, and will it eat tropheus fry?

2. I read that cichlids can be left without food, when necessary, for a week or two. Does that apply also to tropheus? I have in mind an upcoming 10 day absence. Would the age of the fish influence how long they can be left without food? I would do a large water change before leaving.

Any input much appreciated.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would only leave an established group alone for ten days. Can you wait until you get back before you get the group?
An Eheim automatic fish feeder works well.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes I can wait, and that might be the best option.
I'll look at fish feeders too.
Thanks for that.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

I have kept BN with tropheus before successfully but you never know until you try it. I can't imagine a BN swimming around catching tropheus fry under normal circumstances. The other tropheus probably will eat the fry though.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Due to an emergency last winter in another tank, I had to rehome 5-6 bristlenose cats into my Tropheus tank. They have been fine as far as tankmates go, I worry that they don't get enough to eat as the Trophs are enthusiastic eaters, and have developed a taste for the Zucchini the Bristlenose are fed. I don't believe they have eaten any fry. I have seen the adult tropheus pick off a couple fry over the years, but enough have survived to double the colony size.

Regarding leaving fish - no way I'd leave any fish without food for a week, nevermind two. A 3 day weekend is as long as I'm comfortable leaving fish without food, otherwise I find someone to stop by to feed and verify the tanks are running correctly. Surely there is someone who could help you out?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's fine to leave Malawi for a week or even two without feeding...even preferred. But they are mouthbrooders and "built" to be able to go a month without food.

Interesting to hear that tropheus are different. Learned something!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> It's fine to leave Malawi for a week or even two without feeding...even preferred. But they are mouthbrooders and "built" to be able to go a month without food.
> 
> Interesting to hear that tropheus are different. Learned something!


I go to Europe every other year for two weeks and always left my Tropheus without food,
Getting the nitrates down before you go is the most important thing IMO.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Nodima thanks for the catfish info. I'm investigating automatic feeders and will try to organise a friend to drop in from time to time. When you say you wouldn't leave any fish without food for a week are you referring only to tropheus or to fish generally?

DJR I believe tropheus are mouthbrooders, but I think I read somewhere that the females still manage to eat some food whilst holding? So maybe they need those snacks? Perhaps Nodima could clarify.

Noddy I wrote the above before reading your post. Many thanks. Before I leave I will do as many water changes as are necessary to get the nitrates right down.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Kipling said:


> Nodima thanks for the catfish info. I'm investigating automatic feeders and will try to organise a friend to drop in from time to time. When you say you wouldn't leave any fish without food for a week are you referring only to tropheus or to fish generally?


I would let the fish go for a week unfed before I would use an automatic feeder. Those things fail way too often and dump food in the tank killing the fish.

Every fish is different but most well-fed adult fish can easily go for a week without eating once in a while.

Make sure your tank is established and fish settled in before you take your trip or just wait to get the fish.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Kipling said:


> Nodima thanks for the catfish info. I'm investigating automatic feeders and will try to organise a friend to drop in from time to time. When you say you wouldn't leave any fish without food for a week are you referring only to tropheus or to fish generally?
> 
> DJR I believe tropheus are mouthbrooders, but I think I read somewhere that the females still manage to eat some food whilst holding? So maybe they need those snacks? Perhaps Nodima could clarify.
> 
> Noddy I wrote the above before reading your post. Many thanks. Before I leave I will do as many water changes as are necessary to get the nitrates right down.


Tropheus are mouth brooders, I've observed the holding females eating small bits of flake food.

I would not leave any fish without food for a week. Just not comfortable with that idea.


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

Nodima----Same as you I don't like the idea of leaving them unattended and without food for a week, especially as they are young. I will make sure my friend feeds them every 2nd or 3rd day. I won't be away more than 10 days. Maybe less, as I am recovering from 12 hours of surgery a few months ago. The fish will have to do without water changes however. Friendship has it's limits!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Leave the fish food in portions measured out by you unless you really trust the person helping. That is - is he/she a fish keeper too?


----------



## Kipling (Mar 18, 2017)

"Leave the fish food in portions measured out by you-------"

Good thinking.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I also fear the auto feeders failing, but I use them if I've got fry. Too many horror stories about well-meaning friends overfeeding the fish...even with pre-measured amounts. Malawi females also can eat a bit while holding, but more go without. If I have a friend looking in...it is to ensure the power has not failed and remove any dead fish if that should happen.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The Global Moderator is right about well meaning friends. My wife and I volunteered to maintain one of the aquariums the local fish club placed in public areas. We did all the cleaning and water changes but the librarians at this public library near us were in charge of daily feeding. They way overfed. One librarian was more responsible and fed the proper amount of food. We asked her to lock the food in her desk and be in charge of all feedings. However she was bullied by the other librarians who questioned her sensitivity to the poor "starving" fish. She held fast, so they went to a pet shop, bought their own fish food can, and killed all the fish. There was over an inch of flake food on the bottom of the tank. When they saw the fish gasping at the surface for oxygen, they added even more food.

Large fish, especially predators, may go for long periods without food naturally. However, even though they don't need to be fed as often as we feed them, it makes us feel better. Fry and small juvenile fish are a different story and most species won't survive even a few days without food and water changes.

We leave for an extended time in the winter now that we are both retired. My son, who grew up with tropical fish, comes over to our house every other day to feed the fish, and the Daphnia cultures. He feeds according to the fish population not the tank size. More importantly, perhaps, is that he can check the water levels and functioning of tank equipment and filters. If something is wrong, he can tell his sister who also lives nearby and is a little more mechanically inclined.


----------

